# "Veritas" Is Just OK



## tabuno (Feb 11, 2003)

The new midseason series on ABC "Veritas" is a cross between "Everwood" a father-son relationship series, "X-Files" with strange going ons, "Indiana Jones" with adventures with mysterious treasures hinted by notes from a mother who strangely disappeared, and "Karate Kid" with a mentor by Mummy-like evil guy who is good.  This series in a composite which tries to do so much to capture the widest audience, yet it can only attempt to copy but not originate new ideas.  It's pure entertainment, but without a lot of depth or inspiring scripts.:rotate: It's more around and around we go with been there done that but alot of it all at once.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Feb 14, 2003)

I really like this show. Sure, it's not going to turn into the next 'Young Indiana Jones' but it's still fun to watch. I like the friction between Niko and his dad, plus Arnold Vosloo's (sp?) character is great to add to the mix. 

I think of the three episodes so far I liked this week's the best, when they were looking for the skulls.  

I'm not expecting much, but I'll definitely keep watching.


----------



## tabuno (Feb 14, 2003)

*Likeable*

I agree that there is something going on between father and son in this series which one doesn't usually get in an adventure movie.  Indiana Jones and his father was more of a comedy whereas this series has more of a Seventh Heaven appeal.  The Karate Kid thread is also entertaining.  Watching Veritas is like getting three different series in one - most efficient.  Unfortunately with my limited time I have only time for:

Sunday:  Charmed (1 hour)
Monday:  Miracles (1 hour)
Tuesday:  Buffy-The Vampire Slayer & 24 (2 hours)
Wedneday:  Angel (1 hour)
Saturday:  Outer Limits (1 hour)

 

Veritas just doesn't have the extra something that I haven't seen before.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 8, 2003)

What's the deal with the show? It aired three episodes and then nothing. Has it been canceled or is it just being preempted?


----------



## tabuno (Mar 9, 2003)

*Looks Like It's Still On*

ABC.com, has a preview for a March 10 episode, so I guess now that the sweeps are over, they are going to begin showing it again.


----------



## HeyLynny (May 14, 2003)

*Veritas*

I hope they air it again.  It was a pretty good show.  The story lines were different.


----------



## tabuno (May 17, 2003)

*ABC Has Cancelled The Series*

Along with Miracles (my favorite series), Veritas has be formally cancelled by ABC and is now off the air for good - at least for this network.


----------



## HeyLynny (May 21, 2003)

*Sad*

That's too bad.  I really enjoyed both of those shows.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought Miracles was excellent (although I only saw the first three episodes), but Veritas was just dull.
I never got past the pilot, it was just too cliched and formulaic, and required an inordinate amount of suspension of disbelief.

Won't miss that one much, but I am still feeling the loss of Miracles.


----------



## tabuno (Aug 13, 2003)

*You Must Be Psychic*

Yes.  You've read my mind.  I hope that somewhere some cable station will pick Miracles up again.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, and I think there are quite a few episodes of it that never even aired.  I think Veritas is in the same boat in this respect too.


----------

